# New Smiley!



## science (Dec 3, 2008)

```
:creep:
```







 is finally an official smiley! It has been reworked to look cleaner and have an IPB style to it. Much nicer than the old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

So, do you like it? Will you use it?


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm undifferent to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





It should be a .gif though. Crappy old Microsoft web browsers (that people still use for some reason) don't support PNG transparency.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

Destructobot used it, so I guess I have to as well!


----------



## alex (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome buddy!


----------



## da_head (Dec 3, 2008)

personally, i liked the old one better


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 3, 2008)

It will probably be spammed for a week....or more


----------



## science (Dec 3, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> personally, i liked the old one better



Other one was creepier, but this one is cleaner and better for the forums


----------



## ENDscape (Dec 3, 2008)

hmmm... need some getting use to...


----------



## Costello (Dec 3, 2008)

science: a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is you

... wait, this isn't the testing area .. 
... wait, the testing area no longer exists

...


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 3, 2008)

.





You know you want it.


----------



## science (Dec 3, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> science: a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect example of when to use this smiley 

...


----------



## Jax (Dec 3, 2008)

>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

I like it more because it has sharper edge, it's a bit darker around!


----------



## Banger (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with Jax.


----------



## JPH (Dec 3, 2008)

Guys there's a scoop of ice cream in my pants.

... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love this smiley


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

About time if you ask me, next we need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 holding a PSP!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Dec 3, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> About time if you ask me, next we need
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 p1ngy, will this make you happy?!


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 3, 2008)

Let me try it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





p0wned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yes, yes thats nice

p0wned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ahhh


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Dec 5, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Guys there's a scoop of ice cream in my pants.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...






















































































































cool
now we need a awesome smiley and a facepalm smiley


----------



## Raika (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## science (Dec 3, 2008)

```
:creep:
```







 is finally an official smiley! It has been reworked to look cleaner and have an IPB style to it. Much nicer than the old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

So, do you like it? Will you use it?


----------



## Seven (Dec 6, 2008)

"Whatever makes you happy
Whatever you want
You're so fuckin' special
I wish I was special..."

And whatnot. It instantly played in my head.


----------



## science (Dec 6, 2008)

Seven said:
			
		

> "Whatever makes you happy
> Whatever you want
> You're so fuckin' special
> I wish I was special..."
> ...



Cause I'm a


----------



## damole (Dec 6, 2008)

Creep.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm indifferent to it.


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome, I love it...


----------



## skawo96 (Dec 8, 2008)

Best smiley on GBAtemp net.


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

Me spams this everywhere i go.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 8, 2008)

Particulary this smiley make me go ROFL.
But this one has to be the best, couse of the angel wings!


----------



## Raika (Dec 8, 2008)

EDIT: REMOVED before i get warned or anything.


----------



## Galacta (Dec 8, 2008)

!


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 8, 2008)

This is good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lemme try is it used like this?


----------



## Wok247 (Dec 16, 2008)

What do you think about Toni Plutonij's smiley?
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=122959
Some kind of ruge, but funny.

Greetz Wok247


----------



## Defiance (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks like I'm the only one who voted "Hate it..."
But not so much anymore...


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 19, 2008)

its growing onto me 0_o


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 19, 2008)

Ive had the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on msn for some time now, was happy that is was brought to gbatemp


----------



## Rayder (Dec 19, 2008)

I like the new smiley, it's pretty good.

But one smiley I'd like to see on this site would be one like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would end up using that one a lot.


----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I like the new smiley, it's pretty good.
> 
> But one smiley I'd like to see on this site would be one like this:
> 
> ...


Something like this?


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 20, 2008)

cool its animated 0_0


----------

